# Logos von MAC in PC weiter bearbeiten



## Riesling (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen! 
 Wir stehen immer wieder vor der Aufgabe Logos, die uns ein Grafiker mit MAC Rechner als eps Datei schickt auf PC Basis mit Corel 10 weiter zu bearbeiten. Mal klappts, mal nicht. Wer kann mir sagen, was ich den Grafikern für eine Info geben muß, damit das EPS richtig abgespeichert wird - es sollte natürlich als Vektorgrafik angekommen. 

  Ist CorelTrace zum Vektorisieren das richtige Programm oder gibts es da noch was besseres? 

  Freu mich auf eine Antwort vom  EPS - Vektor - MAC Profi.


----------



## nickname (9. Februar 2005)

Corel ist da eigentlich ja für alles zu haben, kommt nun drauf an in welchem Programm Euer Grafiker arbeitet, in Corel kannst auch viele Fremddateien öffnen!
Am besten lässt Dir mal eine Originaldatei zusenden und testest dann evtl. in einer Testversion des Proggis was der Grafiker nutzt, was für Dich am besten zum öffnen oder importieren im Corel wäre!

Eine Sache die mich im Mo auch selber beschäftigt, zwischen Corel und Illustrator auszutauschen, da jedes Proggi ein paar Sachen kann die das andere so nicht kann, bzw, umständlicher.
Illustrator speichert nur in: ai, .svg, .eps und .pdf, angeblich kann Corel eigentlich alles direkt öffnen, tuts bei mir aber nicht .ai 10 wird mit _Datei beschädigt_ angegeben und .svg kommt in s/w rüber :-(

Zwischen Mac und PC sollte es da heutzutage keine Probs mehr geben .ai ist .ai, wenn auch nicht Versionsmässig, ähnlich wie bei Corel, nicht abwärtskompatibel, muss extra runtergespeichert werden.
Hab auch gerade rumgetestet, für Corel 10 muss ich im Illustrator auf Version 8 runterspeichern, dann sind Transparenzen futsch und auch so teils nur noch Pfade vorhanden.

Da musste mit dem Grafiker notfalls etwas abstimmen, oder er soll Dir immer beides schicken und Du suchst Dir immer für den jeweiligen Fall das für Dich beste raus...


Gruß nickname


----------

